# Topics > Toys >  Spykee spy robot

## Airicist

Spykee on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Spykee the WiFi Spy Robot

Uploaded on Oct 2, 2009




> Spykee the WiFi Spy Robot is an excellent ambassador for robot-kind. He'll watch your house while you're away and alert you via email if something's amiss.

----------


## Airicist

Funny robot Spykee

Published on Oct 3, 2012

----------

